# new here! meet my boys.



## zombiegirl (Feb 14, 2012)

commander bly















jango fett
















commader cody


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm going to kidnap commander bly. Just saying.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Commander Bly looks sooooooo fluffy!


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Awww all your rats are so cute! Beware of rat nappers!!!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Commander Bly is mine o-o'


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

You take bly. Cody is mine. His little face is just adorable. I LOVE your rats!!


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Agreed! Commander Bly is gorgeous!!!


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Your boys are adorable! Cody's face is just too cute.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm envious of all your snazzy fleece prints!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Awww... you know how to melt my heart, that last pic of Cody looks like he's waving at the camera. Too sweet for words ♥


----------

